# OTA Channel Scan, Signal Strength and Antenna



## House (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello all,

A question and suggestion for OTA HD channel users...

*DTV Channel Scan* 
When running the scan, the system goes through the normal process counting how many DTV TV stations are found. One of the channels found is CBS in Boston. After a few days the channel is not found or the screen comes up blank without any information. All other DTV stations come in fine, even ones that are farther away. After running the DTV Channel Scan again, CBS Boston comes in perfect. Does anyone know why this would happen and only this station?

*OTA Antenna* 
A major suggestion after a lot of research on OTA antennas... First off, I WAS using the TERK 55 antenna, which is thin and small and can be mounted along the trim without being noticed too much. After using for about 1.5 years and only getting minimal DTV stations, I started considering a bigger, uglier antenna that would actually work. Just before buying one, I came to my senses and realized that I would hate that look. I checked out all the major antenna makers, but decided to look and see if Radio Shack had anything worth while. I took a chance on the Radio Shack High-Definition Amplified Outdoor TV Antenna ($73.99 Brand: RadioShack, Catalog #: 15-2185), which has a nice stealth wing style. I mounted it just under my gutter line with a side mount bracket/mast and the antenna extends about 12" over the gutter and blends in with the roof. After running the DTV Channel Scan for the first time with this antenna, I now get over 22 DTV stations, including the FOX DTV station in Providence. I'm about 20 miles north of Boston, so this is significant. Long story short...if you want a nice looking OTA antenna that actually works, try the Radio Shack model mentioned above.

By the way, too bad you have to work so hard to get decent HD programming. Hopefully Dish figures out a way to get HD local programming or more and more will give up and go back to cable HD.

Go RedSox! Go Pats!


----------

